# mischief



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

1/ The photo that made us buy him.
2/ first day full of fleas and with a very bloated tummy
3/ getting his appetite back
4/ lots and lots of recuperation
5/ cat with attitude " you looking at me!"


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Aww he's so cute


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Utterly huggable and so easy to fall in love with :001_tt1:
Wishing you many happy moments together!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Great to see how he's progressed. What a cutie!! X


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

He is SO gorgeous!!!
I can see why you fell for him.
I love his name too.

When we adopted our ginger boy 9 yrs ago I couldnt decide on a name 
He was going to be 
Seamus at first ,then various other names.
Once his character came out(he came into a house with 2 cats and 2 dogs,all aged 8 and decided HE was the boss at once)

he was going to be called "Trouble" 

until my O H pointed out that -if he ever got out and we went searching for him and were approached by anyone we would have to say "We are looking for trouble!! 
Hope you never have that problem-"looking for Mischief"

Maureen

By the way he was named Oliver (Ollie for short)as at meal times he always wanted more.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

We will just call him chief when he's older. He will be the ruler of the house by then anyway. Not that he isn't fast becoming the boss anyway. We shall just have to make sure he does not get lost until then.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Being a flirt on the bed this morning


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

he is utterly adorable....although i will admit I would have snatched that fuzzy white/black one to the right of the first photo, my kinda cat!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Na! From the very first look I knew there was no other cat for me (oops typo) I mean my daughter.


----------



## Squeaks (Oct 16, 2014)

He is adorable and doesn't he know it! He looks so happy there idris, you've done wonders! :001_wub:



Lulus mum said:


> When we adopted our ginger boy 9 yrs ago I couldnt decide on a name
> He was going to be
> Seamus at first ,then various other names.
> Once his character came out(he came into a house with 2 cats and 2 dogs,all aged 8 and decided HE was the boss at once)
> ...


A friend of mine had two kittens (littermates) a few years back which she had to persuade her husband to get. He told her he would take them but, "If they're trouble they're toast." And so that's what they were called - Trouble and Toast!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Easter with a growing lad


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

He is getting more and more handsome every day!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

smoking guns said:


> He is getting more and more handsome every day!


Thank you very much so is Gunter.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

His name suits him his little face looks so expressive and full of mischief


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw he's just adorable. Such a sweety


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

AWWWWW I rarely venture in here but spotted Mischeif in the title 

I love our new boy!!!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm just putting my most recent favourites in one place 



































he's too cute!


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

Omg love these pictures hes soooo cute. Lolas just checked him out think he might have a little girlfriend haha x


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful boy.


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

.



















Just putting a few more in one place


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Love the one of Mischief on the cat tree ..very cute


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

What a lovely update :Kiss


----------

